# Halfmoon King Betta



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

hey everyone. its been a while since Ive been able to get on here. well today I finally treated my self to something special. when i went to petco today i saw this pretty halfmoon king. saw the price of 27.99 and thought oh crap...but he looked at me with his big eyes...and i thought oh well okay come on...well here are some pics...his body is actually orange...his personality is pretty funny...he will swim up to the little algea eater and touch him with his mouth...then when the little thing moves he gets scared and swims of lol...also he likes to attack the bubbles coming out of the bubble wand in the back...weird guy lol..

i need name suggestions


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jasper
Attacker
Leonardo
DaVinci 
The day of the week you got him ( ex. Tuesday, Thursday...)
Kibble


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

i like daVinci.....
i was thinking more King Luis...lol


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

He looks very handsome. Congrats on your new guy


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

thank ya


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Picasso
Van Gough
TeeHee (thats not a name)


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

lol love the names lol


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

King Louie!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

i was thinking that name!! you read my mind 
King Louie it is  haha


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello King Louie... you look magnificent.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

well thank you very much!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome betta!


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Wow that is one great looking King! Very nice find.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

He's so pretty! I love HM King Bettas so much. Yours was so expensive though, it's weird how different Petco's fish prices change because of the supplier. At my Petco the HM king's are like $14

How big is yours?


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

mine is 2in body...w/out fins


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah those HM Kings are crazy expensive I saw a yellow one and had to turn him down I actually got into an argument with the manager how it wasnt even a HM... I saw him flare and he didnt hit the mark and the guy still wouldnt lower the price needless to say the fish died later that week... 
But my oh my your boy is gorgeous.. makes me wish I got that yellow one...


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

maybe you should go back and maybe you will see another one and take him home


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I just might have to... gah this forum is so bad it keeps me buying more cuties


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

go go go lol
hope you find one


----------

